# Hello! 🖐



## SueBri (May 1, 2022)

Hi, I've just joined this group so am introducing myself.  

My name's Sue, I used to own a mothorme with my husband and we enjoyed 5 years exploring the UK until he passed away in 2019.
Last year I down sized to a VW camper conversion and began solo campervan travel while learning to live with the grief of such a life-changing loss.  
It has been the best decision to get back out there among such a friendly community of vanners.
I also set up a _YouTube channel called 'CamperVanya (Solo Van Life)'_ and began making videos of my newly solo experiences which has proved an invaluable focus, along with the interaction it has brought me with like minded people some of whom share similar stories but most who don't.
I don't know about you but I couldn't imagine life without my van. 

Happy travels,
Sue


----------



## trevskoda (May 1, 2022)

How do you do Sue, sorry Johny Cash just flashed into my head, yes get back out there and have some downtime, and welcome from Glengormley Co Antrim.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 2, 2022)

Hello Sue, welcome aboard from north County Durham. Yes, nothing quite like being in your van


----------



## phillybarbour (May 2, 2022)

Hi and welcome along Sue, plenty of friendly people on here to make you welcome.


----------



## REC (May 2, 2022)

Hi Sue, welcome to the forum! Quite a few people who travel on their own on here too.


----------



## Donsider (May 2, 2022)

You will be welcome in the Scottish Highlands


----------



## Herbenny (May 2, 2022)

Hi Sue welcome … funnily enough I watched one of your videos not so long ago


----------



## carol (May 2, 2022)

Hi Sue, welcome to the forum. I had a similar experience. When my partner died I had to get rid of our van as I just couldn’t even go in it, too many memories. A couple of years later I decided to get another one, became part of this group and it was a lifesaver. The meets provided a safe and supportive place to go solo in the van - many years  later and I’m happily driving to Portugal! Good luck and hopefully we’ll meet up somewhere.


----------



## myvanwy (May 2, 2022)

A big welcome from the Midlands Sue.


----------



## yorkslass (May 2, 2022)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Carmen (May 2, 2022)

Hi Sue 
I'm a solo (unless you count my pooches) traveler. I've been all over UK and South Europe and love love love it! I've not travelled for a couple of years now because of covid and also my old van needed a ton of work which would have cost more than the van so with a heavy heart I had to let it go. On the upside I'm a couple of weeks away from being able to collect my newly converted Merc lwb campervan and I can't wait to get going again! 
Travels are indeed wonderful adventures which don't always go to plan but the people you meet and places you visit create an amazing tapestry of life worth living  which can only be done with a home on wheels 
Have fun and stay safe perhaps our paths will cross 
Ttfn
Carmen xxx


----------



## Jane and Peter (May 2, 2022)

Hi Sue welcome along, following you on youtube.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (May 2, 2022)

Hello Sue. I am sure you will have a lot of fun in your vw. I love mine. I am sure you will also meet lots of nice people on the way. 
By the way, have a look at the c&c club, I get senior single discount and with special offers around I have booked main sites at 8.50£ a night. I am off to Cornwall this year.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2022)

Hi and welcome Sue fro County Durham


----------



## Helen Robinson (May 3, 2022)

Hi Sue.  Big wave from Alan and Helen (Veni Vidi Bibi) xx


----------



## Alli B (May 3, 2022)

Hi and welcome, wishing you great adventures. The summer is coming!


----------



## MrRob (May 3, 2022)

Hi Sue


----------



## Robmac (May 3, 2022)

Welcome from Bedfordshire.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (May 4, 2022)

Hi, and welcome from Torbay, Devon...


----------

